# LGB Genesis service manual / parts list



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

I have looked on all the sites that have the LGB service manuals (with the exploded diagrams) and there is not one for the LGB Genesis locomotive (in its three incarnations).

Has there ever been any diagrams produced for this loco?

I am particularly interested in, if it is true, the fact that the motor blocks used in the Genesis, are the same as those used in the F7


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It is the top plates that are different due to the side frames mount differently.


----------

